# Panel Van Reversing Camera



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone found the ideal position for a reversing camera on the back for a panel van or specifically a Tribute please?

Fiat produce a "spoiler" that mounts under the top brake light with a built in camera price £450. As the same camera minus the spoiler can be bought for £25 I don't see that as much of a option but looks like the ideal "Non drilling" way to mount a camera.

I hung a camera off the rear bumper but get loads of flare from sun light /bright sky.

Anyone any other solutions/ Ideas please?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

Mines up the top and I get a pretty good view of the back of the van. There's a bike rack on it now, and I'm starting to learn just how far I can go without touching anything with the rack or the towbar, but it takes practice. I'll also get a good view of my trailer when it's finished, but won't be able to see the back of it. I'm useless at reversing a trailer anyway :lol:.








I don't think I get any flare from it, but the colour goes a bit funny in some lights. The biggest problem is seeing the screen in bright sun.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi 650
I ordered my van with a Pioneer XB1 (I think) with CD/radio/satnav and reversing camera, only to discover when my van came that Pioneer had not produced the 'canbus' to connect to the new X250 computer system.
So I had a 75% working satnav and no camera.
After waiting 2 months I let the dealer fit a camera near the numberplate light-bloody useless especially as we now have a large rear step, so nearly impossible to judge the gap, plus tiny screen.
Typically two days later Pioneer came up with the necessary piece of equipment, now fitted by the specialists.
I am now having a proper Pioneer camera fitted, to mate with the radio/satnav screen. This will be fitted high up above the doors, presumably near the high level light. This should enable me to reverse accurately, but also gives the facility for a rear view if wanted when travelling.
It is going to cost about£250 plus fitting, so I expect near to the £400 mark. I will be looking for a refund from the dealer.
Having it done on Thursday so I will report later
HTH


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Oldenstar,
That sound good would love to see a pic of it when fitted.

Have not fitted a radio yet, does the Pioneer XB1 fit in the radio slot (can only find headphones named Pioneer XB1 on tintinet)

Whist on the subject of the Tribute radio, has anyone managed to get the radio blanking slot out of the dash without marking anything. I have had a go but do not what to prise with a screwdriver and end up marking the dash but guess it just clips in.


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Also, sorry hit submit instead of preview, thanks J&C did you fit it yourself, is it screwed on or glued? 
Cheers
Paul


----------



## 102062 (Dec 10, 2006)

*panel van reverseing camera*

hi tribute 650
ive fitted my camera just above number plate on black plastic looks discrete and monitor to locking door still opens enough to hide sat nav away (sorry cant send photo as dont have camera) have panasonic radio cd fitted by chelston so dont know how easy it was to fit, sound speaker system superb, done 1700 miles in 550 so far hasnt used a drop of oil,drives and feels superb I LOVE IT wish i had more time to enjoy it, all the best triumf


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry 650-the unit is a Pioneer AVIC-X1BT, similar to the one in the MHF store.( I was posting from an ageing memory before)  
I will try to take a pic when it is fitted.
Not cheap but it was ordered as part of the package when the van was bought, but subsequent problems as per previous post means it is only now being completed with the rev camera.
That is positively the last spending on the van until it is very well used!!!
Nice to hear from you again Triumf-glad you are enjoying the van and have put a few miles on it.
I agree-it is great to drive, though I am getting some foam to stop the rattles, mostly from our pots and pans etc.
Any idea what mpg you are getting?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Apologies again 650-Yes it does fit into the standard radio slot. Damn clever how the screen slides out and turns up. It does have a face-off too
It is not a piece of kit I would like to try and fit myself-far too complex.
I have also had a switch fitted so that I can play the radio without the ignition being on.
On that subject would it be possible to use a standard portable radio when on site, using the fitted TV aerial socket?
If I managed to connect the single strand aerial of the radio to an aerial cable inner core, then plug into the socket would that work?


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi-As promised I will now try to show a pic or two of the new reversing camera fitted today. It is very good, and I drove home with a permanent view behind the van. It is very fore-shortened so it will take getting used to, but should prove a great asset. The actual reverse gear selection produces a wider angle than normal rear view.
Herewith


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the pics Oldenstar that looks like the dogs bxxxxxs, Pioneer make great gear I have one of their "Head units" 8) in my estate.

The camera is nice and high, I guess they have drilled and bolted to the Trib.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Does look good. Very tempted. If you dont mind me asking, what was the £££s damage approximately? And did you get it fitted local? 
I'm in Hampshire but would be willing to drive Devon way for a decent, trustworthy installation.

Another quick question if you dont mind - your awning - is it a Fiamma F65 Titanium? Would you mind posting a picture of the van from side and front views so I can get an idea what one looks like on the Ducato? I'd be very grateful.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

B6x, Broad Lane leisure are fitting a rear view camera and screen to my AdriaTwin. Not cheap but it is supposed to be good, cost is just under £500. Fiat do one for a lot less but that is just for reversing.


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

rowley said:


> B6x, Broad Lane leisure are fitting a rear view camera and screen to my AdriaTwin. Not cheap but it is supposed to be good, cost is just under £500. Fiat do one for a lot less but that is just for reversing.


Cool. Thanks for that. I'd be interested to hear what you think about it. Personally I'll probably just use it for reversing (as have a tricky driveway to navigate) but guess it's nice to be able to see behind whenever.

How are you finding the Twin? Is it a new 2007 model? We are still waiting for ours  but really looking forward to getting out and about in it.

Ta,
Steve


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi b6x
Firstly the Pioneer AVIC-BX1 unit fitted to my van (radio/cd/satnav/vehicle dynamics) would cost £1499 in all, plus £399 for the camera system, although they said it would be cheaper if all done together. It was done by Revs (formerly Autoquip) of Torquay and their vehicle radio fitting service has always been excellent.
Although my system was fitted prior to delivery of my van, the dealer took the van to Revs for the fitting.
The awning is a Fiamma F65 Titanium as you rightly surmised. I will try to add another pic or two as you requested. You will note that on the Tribute there are normally two (ornamental?) roof rails, but that to fit my awning they removed the near side rail.
They said they could have fitted the awning with the rail in place but they thought it would throw the awning too far out to the side of the van and it wouldn't look right-I went along with that.
Hope you get your van soon


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Oldenstar,

Thanks for taking the trouble to respond. I have been having a bit of a dilemma as to which awning to purchase, whether it would look ok on the van and whether the Titanium colour would match the Fiat silver.

Looks good though so I think thats the route I'll be taking also. Especially swayed by the fact the brackets fix onto the roof rack rails and require no drilling.

Not that you've already done more than enough, but I would appreciate a closer up image of the awning and van side to give me an idea of the colour match... when you have five minutes.

Thanks alot for your time so far.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

No sooner asked.....
Hope this works-problem is having to reduce the pic quality so much to post them. It is not a perfect clour match but pretty close-I am well satisfied anyway.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Better yet


----------



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

hi, has anybody any experience on ebay reverse camera kits?? most are from china and maybe to cheap!? 
thanks in advance
karl


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi k4rl5m1th,
I just purchased these off ebay and I must say they are very good. It is a 7" tft screen with remote. It has camera and dvd/sat nav input and a 4 sensor reversing kit and camera. The camera is sensitive to light and it flares if bright sun light goes across the lens but I have made a shade for it. It is colour and has night vision aswell.
I fitted it myself. It can be wired to come on when reverse is selected or to be on all the time. The screen shows the distance to the object in cms. There is a buzzer aswell that gets more excited the nearer you get.
All for £99 - Fantastic value.


----------



## 105526 (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for that Tribute_650


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I bought a camera from Ebay and it was very poor in poor light, gave poor colour presentation and failed after 11 months.

I have now bought a better quality Camos system for my new van.

My new van is a Devon Monaco based on the high roof, LWB van version of the Renault Master. With this type of van the rear doors are full height so there is no room on the rear to fit the camera above the doors.

So the camera must be either fitted to the roof just above the doors or fitted to the doors themselves. I don't like the latter idea as there will be significant shock applied to the camera each time the door is closed.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi djchapple, 

This one works fine on a night as it auto switches to night vision. The camera is actually the one my dealer wanted to sell me when I bought the van but he wanted £700 !! I had a problem with one sensor giving false triggers so I emailed the chap and he sent me 4 new sensors and a new control unit free !

I have mounted my camera under the rear bumper where you would mount a tow ball as I did not want to drill the roof or doors. It works great plus it is protected from direct sun so it does not flare. I made a bracket and a cowl out of a aerosol plastic cap which keeps the lens clean, I have not had to clean it at all yet (5 months)

The position also is good when reversing to the edge of a curb as you can see if the rear of the van will clear the hump / curb.

With this setup you get to see the rear view plus 4 sensor readings on the same screen so you have all the info you require in one place.

All for the price of a tank of diesel! no wonder my MH dealer drives a porsche!

Cheers


----------



## 108783 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Tribute_650,
I am very interested in the camera+sensors you have.
I have an Adria Twin. How did you pass the wires from the back of the van to the dashboard?
Do you have a link of the place where you bought the camera?
Thank you,


----------

